# Generator



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 20, 2015)

anyone running a champion 2000 inverter or a generac 2000. I would like to hear them before I buy one.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a generac 2000.  Works great but it's a good bit louder than a honda.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah that's what I was wondering. I got one that isn't too bad but need one quieter.. just wondering if it is quieter than the one I currently run.


----------

